# Thanks



## david2729 (Jan 9, 2010)

I just wanted to jump back on and thank Csquared for his advise. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You're more than welcome. We're all here to learn, so don't be bashful about asking.

Did you find data for magnum primers? I doubt there's much of it available for the small capacity cartridges you mentioned.


----------

